# running nolva as/with AI



## musclebird (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay so say someone is really prone to gyno, they would probably want to run there ai as high as possible without crashing estrogen right? i know that running nolvadex as an ai is dumb because aromasin adex ect are superior to nolva while on cycle? but couldnt someone gyno prone run nolva with there ai? when on cycle if you think you might potentially be getting gyno you jump on nolvadex right away because it blocks the receptors at the breast tissue? so why not just run 10 or 20mg through-out your cycle with aromasin. is this a known thing to do? can you do it and what would the doses look like? 10mg nolva ed and 6.25 aromasin eod? thanks guys! and all the question marks are there becaus ei don't know if what i am saying is true and i dont want to get flamed!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Okay so say someone is really prone to gyno, they would probably want to run there ai as high as possible without crashing estrogen right? i know that running nolvadex as an ai is dumb because aromasin adex ect are superior to nolva while on cycle? but couldnt someone gyno prone run nolva with there ai? when on cycle if you think you might potentially be getting gyno you jump on nolvadex right away because it blocks the receptors at the breast tissue? so why not just run 10 or 20mg through-out your cycle with aromasin. is this a known thing to do? can you do it and what would the doses look like? 10mg nolva ed and 6.25 aromasin eod? thanks guys! and all the question marks are there becaus ei don't know if what i am saying is true and i dont want to get flamed!



If you're controlling your estrogen levels with an AI you would not need the nolva. Controlled estro levels means no gyno.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you're controlling your estrogen levels with an AI you would not need the nolva. Controlled estro levels means no gyno.



This ^ Nolva should never be ran as an AI because, well, it's not an AI. If you're controlling e then you shouldn't have a problem. Plus gyno isn't as bad as all the hype surrounding it. I have it. Had it for a long time. I have probably 15-20 small lumps total. The only time I've ever had what people call "bitch tits" is when I was a fat sloppy fuck or holding a ton of water.


----------



## musclebird (Feb 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you're controlling your estrogen levels with an AI you would not need the nolva. Controlled estro levels means no gyno.


Okay and if you see signs of gyno or have sensitive nipples while on cycle why is it you jump on nova right away? Or are you suppose to jump on nolvadex or up your ai, or both, I just thought you could avoid gyno all together by running nolvadex with your ai, and this is probably a stupid question.. Nolvadex is a weak estrogen theat blocks stronger estrogens from bonding to the receptors right? So if you crashed your estrogen to zero would taking nolvadex with your ai un crash your levels because your putting estrogen back into your system, just a thought I had


----------



## mattyice (Feb 6, 2013)

In theory using AI should preemptively control gyno flare ups, but not all bros respond to AI the same.  I know bros who must run nolva during cycle b/c Ai does not work for them.  If you gyno flare up, blast it wit 40mg's nolva for 4-5 days.  I prefer Torem and Aromasin for 6 weeks as PCT, but I digress...


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 7, 2013)

Also if you're running a 19nor nolva can cause progesterone receptors to be more sensitive so this could lead to prolactin issues.


----------



## musclebird (Feb 7, 2013)

I was thinking about it, and an ai stops estrogen production completely, where as a serm just clogs the receptors with a weaker form of estrogen to prevent the stronger forms from taking affect right? so why not just take both? if you were to take 12mg aromasin eod then just throw in 10mg nolva everyday, it wouldn't crash your estrogen, it would just help fortify in the prevention of sides right? you would have a low amount of estrogen in your system because of the AI and you would be feeding your receptors weak estrogen at the same time with the nolva, and 19 nor and nolva.. isnt that possibly a myth? or is there hard evidence on that? i just don't see the problem running both because the synergy they would have together! so someone shut my theory up before i turn my self into a guinea pig haha


----------



## RedLang (Feb 15, 2013)

Mate what compounts are you using for your cycle? Or are these questions just generalised? This will help us give you the best advice.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

Colt and POB are dead on. 

Save the nolva for PCT (Use clomid and hcg or DAA with it)
If you run a 19 nor add Cabergoline
Use Aromasin 12.5 mg eod as your AI
Stop over thinking it brother-

Respect,
Vette


----------



## cokezero (Feb 19, 2013)

when I start to develop gyno I run nolva during my cycle along side my arimadex and it gets rid of it in about 2 weeks and I continue to grow. I only speak from experience.


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 19, 2013)

I've got gyno now, just became noticable two days ago. I think my AI was bunk shit. Ordered some aromasin from MP so it should be here soon. Getting my blood drawn for estro check in a few hours so we will see. I started nolva 40mg yesterday as a precaution and have some letro but only 1.5mg caps.


----------

